# Inbetriebnahme Sinamics G120 CU250S-2 PN - Probleme



## dirknico (16 November 2018)

Hallo,

ich nehme derzeit einen Sinamics G120 CU250S-2 PN in Betrieb.
Motorparameter, ect. alles eingestellt.
Kommunikation über Profinet auch i.O., Motor dreht sich.

Jetzt ist es so, das dieser Motor eine Exzenterpresse antreibt.
Sprich er muss mit einer bestimmten Drehzahl des Motors eine gewisse Drehzahl der Presse erreichen.

Bisher war es so (anderer Umrichter) das wir hingegangen sind und die max. Frequenz des Motors angepasst haben, z.B. 80Hz statt 50Hz.

Und genau hier kommt jetzt das Problem - sobald ich von diesen 50Hz (P310) nach oben abweiche, steigt der Umrichter mit Überstrom aus.
Gleiches passiert auch wenn ich eine "stehende Messung" aktiviere.
Überstrom und Fehler 30024 (Chip-Temperatur des Leistungsteils ).

Wo liegt mein Fehler? 
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## zako (16 November 2018)

Hast Du den Motor richtig angeschlossen (Stern ?).
Du fährst nur U/f - warum hast Du dann eine CU mit Geberauswertung?
In dem Fall würde ich mal die Hotline kontaktieren. Ich glaube dass da ein persönliches Gespräch mit einen Experten mehr bringt als Vermutungen übers Forum (die Ursachen könnten recht unterschiedlich sein).


----------



## Credofire (21 November 2018)

Er muss den Motor in Dreieck anschliessen und die Bemessungsspannung auf 230V einstellen.
Dann aber besser auch Vektorsteuerung verwenden.
Bei der aktuellen Bemessungsspannung von 400V hat der Motor keine Chance  die Leistung zu erhöhen um die Feldschwäche auszugleichen, weil mehr als 400V geht nunmal nicht.
Also macht er das über den Strom --> Überstrom


----------



## chipchap (23 November 2018)

dirknico schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nehme derzeit einen Sinamics G120 CU250S-2 PN in Betrieb.
> Motorparameter, ect. alles eingestellt.
> ...



Ich kann dir wenn du willst mal meine Konfig senden.
Meine G120 Antriebe laufen bisher alle


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (23 November 2018)

Nur Sicherheitshalber unter Max-Frequenz verstehst du:
Wenn dann musst du P1082 / P2000 = Maximalfrequenz sowie Sollwertbezug "100%" anpassen.

P.S. Zu 230V und Dreieck: Also ein 200kW Motor mit 230/400V statt den in der größe üblichen 400/690V wäre jetzt schon ein enorm großer Zufall (womit sich der 87Hz Betrieb dann auch erübrigt hat).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Credofire (28 November 2018)

oh. sorry, die 200 kW hab ich übersehen. dann wäre der Motor mit 400V und Dreieick ja richtig angeschlossen.
Habe mit so großen Motoren noch nicht gearbeitet, schließen die die 87 Hz Kennlinie aus?
Nur weil der Motor 400/690V hat, schliesst das ja nicht aus. Entscheidend ist, das der Motor in Dreieck angeschlossen ist, und du auf eine "Sternspannung" erhöhen kannst bis 87 Hz. Aber gut möglichh, dass man das bei so großen Motoren eh nicht macht.


----------

